
French pair invent plastic-to-fuel recycling system fit for African bush - jmadsen
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/?post_type=news&p=1645721
======
jmadsen
I submitted this because I've been thinking about this problem a lot lately,
and so was pleased to find this.

I'm unable to find any "meaty" articles, however - everything I find is pretty
much press release stuff. Would love better links and a knowledgeable
discussion on the plastic-to-anything-useful work being done.

TIA!

